# New king of over-priced cable? $1,600 HDMI 26'



## Earl Bonovich

I was just at BestBuy today... and couldn't believe they had an HDMI 1.4 (with ethernet support). 8m = $420

Went on line and saw this one:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/AudioQu...hite/1267512.p?id=1218245467893&skuId=1267512

I am really in the wrong business...

This cable could actually be more expensive the two components it is connecting... maybe even combined, more expensive


----------



## Nick

But...but...but...doesn't Best Buy have the_ best_ buys??? :whatdidid


----------



## kiknwing

I can top that price, the 40 ft version. It's no longer at bestbuy but it's gone down in history at woot deals. The price... $2,200.


----------



## kiknwing

Wait I can top that again, $10,000 5ft Ethernet cable at Amazon.


----------



## davring

These companies need to ask for those kind of prices, have you read what the cost of a bag of rice is these days?


----------



## P Smith

kiknwing said:


> Wait I can top that again, $10,000 5th Ethernet cable at Amazon.


Its has 440 reviews... man !


----------



## matt

Bah! This was the best part:


----------



## CorkyMuldoon

P Smith said:


> Its has 440 reviews... man !


Yes - but most of those reviews are absolutely hilarious!

Did you check out the custom images???!rolling!rolling!rolling


----------



## Hutchinshouse

:lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Wow so the cables cost more then the TV's? :eek2:


----------



## harsh

P Smith said:


> Its has 440 reviews... man !


If you read some of them, they have to do with time travel and other things you might expect to get from such a pricey cable.


----------



## P Smith

That was my point - nobody buying it, but posting hilarious reviews.


----------



## Mark Holtz

A friend of mine asked me why they simply don't include the cable with the product. I explained that, believe it or not, the margins are HIGHER for the cables (whether they be HDMI or USB) than on the actual TV, DVD, BluRay, or printer they were purchasing. The stores explicitly tell the manufacturers NOT to include the cable, since they can then have the customer, with their "gotta-have-it-now" attitude, to sell the overpriced cable, since they want to plug in the item and use it right away rather than scrounge or order a cheaper, equivalent cable.

She still doesn't get it, but did pick up a HDMI cable for about $8 rather than the $60 Monster cable. It worked great.


----------



## robinandtami

"harsh" said:


> If you read some of them, they have to do with time travel and other things you might expect to get from such a pricey cable.


I loved how 6% of people who viewed that cable then bought the three wolves howling at the moon t-shirt!


----------



## BubblePuppy

This has to be one of the funniest review posts I've read :


> I knew my day was going to improve when the truck pulled up at my home with this cable deep within. No ordinary truck, this one was Holy White, and the gold Delivery logo sparkled like a thousand suns reflected through shards of the purest ice formed with unadulterated water collected at the beginning of the universe. The driver, clad in a robe colored the softest of white, floated towards me on the cool fog of a hundred fire extinguishers. He smiled benevolently, like a father looking down upon his only child, and handed me a package wrapped in gold beaten thin to the point where you could see through it. I didn't have to sign, because the driver could see within my heart, and knew that I was pure. Upon opening the package, an angelic choir started to sing, and reached a crescendo as I laid this cable on my stereo system. Instantly, my antiquated equipment transformed into components made from the clearest diamond-semiconductor. The cable knew where to go, and hooked itself into the correct ports without help from me -all the while, the choir sang praises to the almighty digital god. With trepidation, I pushed "play," and was instantly enveloped in a sound that echoed the creation of all matter, a sound that vibrated every cell in my body to perfection. I was instantly taken to the next plane, where I saw the all-father. I knew with my entire soul, that all was good in the world. But then I realized the cable was blue, so I only gave it one star. I hate blue.


Sent from my HTC Inspire/Desire HD using DBSTalk


----------



## kiknwing

BubblePuppy said:


> This has to be one of the funniest review posts I've read :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew my day was going to improve when the truck pulled up at my home with this cable deep within. No ordinary truck, this one was Holy White, and the gold Delivery logo sparkled like a thousand suns reflected through shards of the purest ice formed with unadulterated water collected at the beginning of the universe. The driver, clad in a robe colored the softest of white, floated towards me on the cool fog of a hundred fire extinguishers. He smiled benevolently, like a father looking down upon his only child, and handed me a package wrapped in gold beaten thin to the point where you could see through it. I didn't have to sign, because the driver could see within my heart, and knew that I was pure. Upon opening the package, an angelic choir started to sing, and reached a crescendo as I laid this cable on my stereo system. Instantly, my antiquated equipment transformed into components made from the clearest diamond-semiconductor. The cable knew where to go, and hooked itself into the correct ports without help from me -all the while, the choir sang praises to the almighty digital god. With trepidation, I pushed "play," and was instantly enveloped in a sound that echoed the creation of all matter, a sound that vibrated every cell in my body to perfection. I was instantly taken to the next plane, where I saw the all-father. I knew with my entire soul, that all was good in the world. But then I realized the cable was blue, so I only gave it one star. I hate blue.
Click to expand...

:lol:


----------



## naijai

It's definetly worth the price i mean look at its features you can't get with those for less



> Bidirectional Ethernet communication
> For efficient operation.
> Solid 10% silver-plated long-grain copper conductors
> Along with a Dielectric-Bias System reduce jitter and distortion. PVC CL3/FT4-rated jacket.


----------



## inkahauts

I think that's just someone playing. I don't think denon has that actual cable for that price...

But that makes it even more hilarious for those who think its real.. 

You want expensive, look up monster cable M series stuff..


----------



## machavez00

Need a 65 footer? $999
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/AudioQu...hite/9892794.p?id=1218202121644&skuId=9892794


----------



## Shades228

machavez00 said:


> Need a 65 footer? $999
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/AudioQu...hite/9892794.p?id=1218202121644&skuId=9892794


Remove the HDMI part of the search and you'll see that same company has an audio only cable for $1400 for 15'.


----------



## dorfd1

http://www.amazon.com/Diamond-Digital-Audio-Ethernet-Connection/dp/B003CT2A6I/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_8

sorry for the bump but the reviews for this one are funny. why would you even think to buy a $2500 cable?


----------



## P Smith

Lack of common sense ...


----------



## Steve

This $2000 power cable comes in both 15- and 20-amp versions! 

http://www.dedicatedaudio.com/inc/sdetail/125/24045


----------



## jdh8668

Thank goodness for monoprice!


----------



## Doug Brott

Holy cow, that Diamond cable. Even if they hand mold the connectors, use absolutely top-shelf components and it's done by the the most expensive cablesmith in the world it still seems like $300 would be the max it could get to .. but nearly $2,600. I've heard of markup, but that's got to be at least a 10x markup.

I'm a simple guy .. I'll stick with the $2 to $10 cables .. Although I do have one that cost me $43 .. a 50' HDMI cable.


----------



## machavez00

Here's a deal that's close to Monoprice, at RadioShack of all places
Zax 85710 33-Ft. Select Series Subwoofer Cable Reg. $8.99, on sale for $4.99


----------



## Alebob911

jdh8668 said:


> Thank goodness for monoprice!


:biggthump


----------



## P Smith

machavez00 said:


> Here's a deal that's close to Monoprice, at RadioShack of all places
> Zax 85710 33-Ft. Select Series Subwoofer Cable Reg. $8.99, on sale for $4.99


If someone willing spend those two grand for such cable, how many MILES he could span by the cable ?


----------



## KroyT

I know some musicphiles who pay hundreds of dollars for cables because they tell me they can hear the difference. I actually bought pure silver speaker wires for my system once. I can't really tell if they sounded any better than the cheap copper speaker cables that I was using. I did end up selling them for the same price I bought them because of the value of the silver. As far as the prices of video hdmi cables go, I think it's a good idea to have your satellite receiver and blu-ray and other video devices close to the TV so you don't end up paying for every foot that the TV is away from the devices. I was just looking at the HDMI cables at hh gregg and like I said, the longer the cable you need the more expensive it will be. That's the lesson I've learned from seeing all those prices.


----------

